# Capped Teeth?



## Packerjohn (Nov 25, 2015)

My dentist wants me to get a tooth capped.  The bill for this one tooth will be about $1,000 Canadian.  My beef is that I will be 70 this spring and don't have the cash for this.  A normal filling costs only about $100.  I am retired and on a limited pension.  I feel that the dentist is just trying to max his profit.  What do you think?  How many of you in your 70s are getting caps on your teeth.  I am dying to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2015)

Caps? I wish. 

By now (72) I'm resorting to multiple bridges to be able to chew my food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

Never had a cap.  Got plenty of crowns though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 25, 2015)

"Crown" is the new fancy name for a "cap" I believe. It justifies the cost.  Who would rather have a (baseball) cap when they could have a crown.  Ha!

I always thought a cap was for a tooth that was too far gone on top to be filled, but the root was still pretty good.  

If you have both options, I'd go with a filling, too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> "Crown" is the new fancy name for a "cap" I believe. It justifies the cost.  Who would rather have a (baseball) cap when they could have a crown.  Ha!
> 
> I always thought a cap was for a tooth that was too far gone on top to be filled, but the root was still pretty good.
> 
> If you have both options, I'd go with a filling, too.



Just googled the difference and you're right.  I always thought caps were what people put on their front teeth to make them look nice.  I had crowns because my old fillings fell apart and the teeth started to crumble.  You can't see any of them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

I had my four front top teeth capped when I was around 40...   Those were the only teeth that remained non-wiggly as the caps splinted them together.   I finally had them pulled last year and got full dentures..  Much better.. as I kept getting infections in the roots of my real teeth.   No infections now as my teeth reside in a cup at night.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 30, 2015)

I have two teeth that are capped, first done when I was 25 and I had them redone when I was about 50. They will probably need doing again in the next five years or so.They do not cost nearly so much as in some countries, but still expensive.
you could try asking another dentist, and explain that it may cost too much, and what other options are there?


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2015)

I've had my one crown for about 12 years now.  Fingers crossed I'll get a few more years out of it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 30, 2015)

Top denture, if money were no object I understand implants are much more comfortable, aye whatever. As far as capping my Dad did that a bunch of times and they eventually popped off. Fillings last longer IMHO


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 30, 2015)

I have lots of crowns. One has lasted 36 years and still going strong. Several have lasted 20+ years. Most recent was 6 years ago to replace a large filling in a molar. Fillings break/crack/wear down. Never had a problem with crowns. (I'm 65, have all my natural teeth, no bridges)

$1,000 for a crown is the low range. They're usually about $1,200-$1,500 at a private dentist, and $500-$550 at college dental schools.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a couple of back teeth crowns where a filling broke and a tooth broke. Fillings wouldn't have helped me so I had to get the crowns. It was $1,200 per crown and was every bit worth it. 
My mom, who's in her eighties went to the dentist recently and the dentist questioned her about a tooth she needs to have a crown made for, so age is no detterent. Your dentist will want what's best for you and your financial situation. If it's too expensive for your budget see if your dentist has a payment plan that would help you. Just one tooth wouldn't be too expensive and a well made and well placed crown is really a great form of replacement.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2015)

Fortunately, I have always had very good teeth.  My dentist always says "They'll bury you with those teeth."   I'd prefer to think of it as that they'll last me the rest of my life.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)

Sometimes things happen and people lose teeth.  But it’s _always _better to save a tooth/teeth vs getting a bridge, partials, dentures, implants, etc.  Nothing like well-cared for natural teeth.

OTOH, bad teeth and poor dental hygiene are a turnoff.  Ick. :eeew:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 2, 2015)

Sometimes people just inherit $hitty teeth... no amount of caring or trips to dentists or procedures can help..   at that point... dentures are a blessing.


I always believed that "crowns" were put on molars... and that "caps" were for the front teeth.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2015)

Whether front or back, top or bottom, molar, incisor, bicuspid, or whatever - *a dental crown is a tooth-shaped "cap" that is placed over a tooth *-- to cover the tooth to restore its shape and size, strength, and improve its appearance. The *crowns*, when cemented into place, fully encase the entire visible portion of a tooth that lies at and above the gum line
.
As I said, sometimes things happen. Inheritance of sh*tty teeth one of many things that happen, along with disease, accidents, not being able to afford dental care, _or any number of other things_. I know someone who was in an accident, received severe jaw/mouth injuries and as a result had to get dentures at a relatively young age. It's not always possible to save teeth regardless of how good a job did wit eregard to dental hygiene.

The fact remains that many people don’t take care of their teeth.


----------



## Ina (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll be 64 soon, and I still have all my teeth. 

 When I was 26, I had an accident and fell face first into an end table, which broke  one of my front teeth off diagonally. It had exposed the nerve, so whenever I open my mouth, and the air hit it I almost went through the roof.  It happened on a holiday Sunday, and I had to find an emergence dentist.  This was in 1978, so I was lucky to find a dentist that agreed to come out. 

He put on a temporary cap, and told me to have it taken care of as soon as I could.  That has been 37 years ago, and I still have that cap. It is not a filling, it looks just like my old front tooth did, and it was just slipped on over the original tooth.  :wave: 

:grin:


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2015)

Ina said:


> I'll be 64 soon, and I still have all my teeth.
> 
> When I was 26, I had an accident and fell face first into an end table, which broke one of my front teeth off diagonally. It had exposed the nerve, so whenever I open my mouth, and the air hit it I almost went through the roof. It happened on a holiday Sunday, and I had to find an emergence dentist. This was in 1978, so I was lucky to find a dentist that agreed to come out.
> 
> ...



Wow, I wish I had that dentist. :wave:


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 3, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> "Crown" is the new fancy name for a "cap" I believe. It justifies the cost.  Who would rather have a (baseball) cap when they could have a crown.  Ha!
> 
> I always thought a cap was for a tooth that was too far gone on top to be filled, but the root was still pretty good.
> 
> If you have both options, I'd go with a filling, too.



Yep. I had some work around the time the terminology was changing I guess. My retiring old school dentist told me a need a tooth capped( my first one), couldn't do the work but went to a much younger dentist and told him I was told that tooth needs to be capped. I got literally got a square smooth cap.


----------

